# How to fix primer problems with runs



## Evowrap (Dec 5, 2015)

We've installed a body kit which has required a bit of filler. We're going to wrap the car and have prepared it to give it a primer before wrapping. This isn't something we'd do for customers but I s my own car so decided to have a go ourselves. However I had the compressor up a little high on the floor rat coat and have a few runs. What's the best way to fix this before adding the remaining coats? The m thinking to sand it then clean it up befor adding remaining coats. Is this the best way too go about it? What grit should I use? Should I do it wet or dry?


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Primer is easily sanded. Use somewhere around 240 grit dry to get rid of the runs. However, if you're not going to spray a base or clear coat then you can just paint over the runs with the primer and then sand the final coat.

Although, it probably isnt best to use only primer under the wrap because as far as I remember it is porous. So if the wrap ever rips or gets a small hole on this panel then it may start to rust over time.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm assuming the body kit is either fibreglass or plastic. 

I'd just 320 the runs, wet or dry depends what does the job faster without clogging the paper up.


----------



## Evowrap (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah it's a fibreglass it and this rear arches needed bonding. The fin She looked a bit patchy too. Probably with the power being too high too so I've gone over it with sand paper to try and level it all. Would another 2 coats be sufficient? What would you recommend to spray over the primer before I wrap it?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know anything about wrapping cars, does the panel need to be super smooth to help it stick?? 

You can polish primer though, but again I don't really know if that would be sufficient.


----------



## Evowrap (Dec 5, 2015)

It doesn't have to be smooth for the wrap to stick to it but, whiles the wrap may high some very slight imperfections, it may not look right if the primer isn't perfect. I was going to wrap straight over the primer.


----------



## Evowrap (Dec 5, 2015)

I've got the 2 pack high build primer. Should I be adding thinners to this as I added 50% in the first coat


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

what should be pointed out is cure time of the paint, vinyl/wrap should not be applied to fresh paint as gasses are still escaping and will lift/bubble up. leave it as long as possible but certainly not within 2 days.

thinning primer, if you need the build for repairs/cover pin holes then no, if you just want it for a seal/protective coat then yes, the amount varies between different products, this will give a smoother finish.

runs, like said, sand with p320 wet or dry


----------



## Sprayer27 (Jun 18, 2015)

Agree with the above for tackling the runs, and the advise on thinner from 3gdean is pretty bang on! I would say however, even if the primer was just used as a sealer, 50% thinner seems an awful lot (maybe the reason for the runs). When highbuilding, depending on the surface/repairs i use between 0-10%.


----------



## Evowrap (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try the next two coats with no thinners


----------

